# The '1001 Films to Watch Because They're Good' thread.



## Fez909 (Nov 22, 2012)

OK, you've seen these kinds of lists before, which have all the usually suspects in them (quite literally, sometimes ), and you're thinking "What a crap list...who needs to be told about Citizen bloody Kane or the Godfather again?"  So here we get to build our own list.

Films in here should be interesting in some way, or perhaps just a decent film which never appears on these lists.  Even if it does usually appear, feel free to add it if it's deserved.  The thread will evolve its own rules.

Obviously tastes differ, so if you hugely disagree with a choice, say so, and if your objection gets enough 'likes', it can be removed.  I'll keep updating the list when I can be bothered.

To start us off:

1. *Intacto*

Spanish/English film about an underground world of gambling where you don't bet for money, you gamble your luck away.  The winner gets to rise (or should that be sink?) deeper into this world against 'luckier' opponents.  The losers...well, bad things happen to unlucky people.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 22, 2012)

Fish Story
Kontrol.

I enjoyed them both.


----------



## Tankus (Nov 22, 2012)

ooow.  just recently seen something similar ....except the currency is time .....for work and gambling ....once the time runs out after not getting topped up ..you die ...not worth the list though 

_Pans labyrinth_ should be on there ...perhaps ... just so much going on in the background around the story ....and the imagery sticks


----------



## Santino (Nov 22, 2012)

The Godfather

It's really good.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 22, 2012)

The Lion King


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 22, 2012)

Sling Blade... more people need to see it...



just so they get the refrence when i start going on about "fried tatters"


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 22, 2012)

Steel Dawn. Swayze swordfights in a post apocalypse wasteground


----------



## Santino (Nov 22, 2012)

Muppets Christmas Carol


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 22, 2012)

The Station Agent.

 Have watched it twice and may one day watch it again.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 22, 2012)

Das Boot

Apocalypse Now

Full Metal Jacket


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 22, 2012)

Dinosaur Island.

A mid 90s high budget, beautifully shot, wonderfully acted epic journey into the intricacies of interaction between some US army men marooned on a desert island, the native naked bouncy ladies, the stop motion animated child's toy Stegosaurus and the hand puppet T-Rex.

Warning - a little bit NSFW, contains bouncy ladies and and bloody puppet


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 22, 2012)

Something Wild...

Melanie Griffith and Ray Liotta


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 22, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Something Wild...
> 
> Melanie Griffith and Ray Liotta


 
Is that not Jeff Daniels?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 22, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Is that not Jeff Daniels?[/quote


 

He is in it also


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 22, 2012)

1. Intacto
Fish Story
Kontrol
Pans labyrinth
The Godfather 
The Lion King
Sling Blade
Steel Dawn
Muppets Christmas Carol
The Station Agent
Das Boot
Apocalypse Now
Full Metal Jacket
Dinosaur Island
One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest
Taxi Driver
Wings of Desire
The Apartment (Bill Wilder)
The Good, The Bad and The Ugly
Rio Bravo
Django
The Great Silence
Harold and Maude
Being There
Le Samourai
The Outsiders
Dog Day Afternoon
Pat Garret and Billy The Kid
Badlands
Toy Story 2
Le Ballon Rouge
Die Hard
Jaws
Raging Bull
Kes
Scum
Point Blank
Get Carter
Midnight Cowboy
Blue Velvet
Don't Look Now
The Wizard of Oz
Raiders of the Lost Ark
ET
Kind Hearts and Coronets
Chinatown
A Matter of Life and Death
50. Something Wild

It would be nice if you said what was good about it, too. Obviously stuff like ET needs no explanation (nor recommendation, I'd argue).


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 22, 2012)

Has someone edited a post....there was a huge list which has disappeared. Nanker?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 22, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> He is in it also


 
Yeah but he is not the main character


----------



## Indeliblelink (Nov 22, 2012)

Here is the list from the "1001 Movies You Must See Before You Die" book (up to 2007)
http://uk.imdb.com/list/fJVu8g2zPnE/
Anything on there should be banned from your list


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 22, 2012)

Indeliblelink said:


> Here is the list from the "1001 Movies You Must See Before You Die" book (up to 2007)
> http://uk.imdb.com/list/fJVu8g2zPnE/
> Anything on there should be banned from your list


I put them in a-z order. I count 50 that I don't even know out of the first 200, but at least 30 that I hate.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 22, 2012)

Lawn Dogs.
The Reflecting Skin.
In the Soup.
Static.
Promised Land.

I haven't checked but I doubt they made any 'greatest ever' lists. They're the kind of films you first see from 40 mins in when you switch over from something else sometime after midnight on Saturday night, and then find you can't go to bed till they've finished.  In the days before instant internet access to everything it could be years before you ever saw the whole film....


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 22, 2012)

Ah static.
That really could have been and should have been a far better film.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 22, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Ah static.
> That really could have been and should have been a far better film.


 
I hesitated to include it actually - I know it promises more than it delivers, but I still have a soft spot for it.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 22, 2012)

Indeliblelink said:


> Here is the list from the "1001 Movies You Must See Before You Die" book (up to 2007)
> http://uk.imdb.com/list/fJVu8g2zPnE/
> Anything on there should be banned from your list


 
It's not _my _list, it's ours...if you want something out, name it, and if you get 5 likes, it's gone.  Sounds fair, I reckon?

Say why it shouldn't be included, please, and only put one film in your post, so that people know what the 'like' means.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Black Book*

Dutch Jewish girl working for the resistance in occupied Netherlands infiltrates the Gestapo.

I really enjoyed this but rarely see it mentioned in recommendations.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 22, 2012)

billy_bob said:


> The Reflecting Skin.


 
Saw this in the 80s on the basis of the rave reviews on the of the video box.

It taught me the important lesson that boring, critic bait, pretentious, art house bollocks is bollocks.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 22, 2012)

Kaka Tim said:


> Saw this in the 80s on the basis of the rave reviews on the of the video box.
> 
> It taught me the important lesson that boring, critic bait, pretentious, art house bollocks is bollocks.


 
No, it taught you that you don't like boring, critic bait, pretentious art house bollocks.  Evidently I can't get enough of it.  I enjoyed the Passion of Darkly Noon too.


----------



## Reno (Nov 22, 2012)

I can always see what Philip Ridley is trying to do and it never works. He tries way too hard.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 22, 2012)

I don't know if this makes lists a lot, only watched it once but its remarkable in that despite its length I didn't need a piss or a smoke or lose concentration at all. Once Upon a Time In America.

The ending was so strange I was thinking about it for days after


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 22, 2012)

Lavorare con Lentazza, Italian film about a radical pirate radio station in 70's Bologna. Might be called 'Radio Alice' if you're looking for the English subbed version.


----------



## Reno (Nov 22, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> I don't know if this makes lists a lot, only watched it once but its remarkable in that despite its length I didn't need a piss or a smoke or lose concentration at all. Once Upon a Time In America.
> 
> The ending was so strange I was thinking about it for days after


 
It's pretty much considered a bonafide classic and it's one of the best films of one of the best directors that ever worked.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 22, 2012)

billy_bob said:


> Lawn Dogs.
> The Reflecting Skin.
> In the Soup.
> Static.
> ...


 
Before the internet, that's how I discovered most of my favourite films.  I remember Channel4's Stella Artois Premier was usually good for an interesting watch.  I went to bed stoned once and stumbled upon The Wicker Man.  I must have missed only the first few seconds because it went on for ages and I didn't miss any plot building, but I didn't know what it was, and just planned to watch it while I fell asleep.  Ended up watching it all and being horrified by the ending (the weed almost certainly made me empathise more) and it became one of my favourite films.

It took me a while to find out what it was but obviously once I got the internet I realised it's really well known/respected.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 22, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yeah but he is not the main character


 
and?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 22, 2012)

Fez909 said:


> Has someone edited a post....there was a huge list which has disappeared. Nanker?


 
I changed my mind after reflecting upon your initial outline for the thread.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 22, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I changed my mind after reflecting upon your initial outline for the thread.


 
Fair enough. List updated.

1. Intacto
Fish Story
Kontrol
Fish Story
Kontrol
The Godfather
The Lion King
Sling Blade
Steel Dawn
Muppets Christmas Carol
The Station Agent
Das Boot
Apocalypse Now
Full Metal Jacket
Dinosaur Island
Something Wild
Lawn Dogs
The Reflecting Skin
In the Soup
Static
Promised Land
Black Book
Once Upon a Time In America
24. Lavorare con Lentazza/Radio Alice


----------



## Reno (Nov 22, 2012)

Numbers wise the thread title is a little on the ambitious side.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 22, 2012)

Violent Cop - Clint East-bound with Japan's Ronnie Barker showing his most vicious streak....
Point Blank - Informed 3 decades of revenge thriller
Great Silence - the existential spaghetti western that out thought and out gunned everyone else - bleakest ending of any film ever
Pat Garrett and Billy The Kid - Peckinpah's love song to friendship and loyalty and how both are shaped by the world around us
Beguiled - American gothic psychedelia from the team that went on to bring us Dirty Harry
Silent Running - best sci-fi ever made
The Outsiders - a great book to film transfer, beautiful to look at, and fantastic performances from an unkown cast who became stars
Rumblefish - the first film I ever watched that showed me it wasn't all about HOLLYWOOD
The Long Riders - Walter Hill - all his film are about men against the world - this is the the cowboy version of The Warriors
The Year My Voice Broke - brilliant Australian coming of age film, oft forgot, so I'm mentioning it....
Razorback - monster boar movie with post punk loons.....what's not to like?
Repo Man - My film teacher Alex Cox doing weird shit with weird people and Iggy Pop and Harry Dean Stanton....like it or fuck off
Walker - Alex Cox again....drafts in Strummer for soundtrack....throws cars and helicopters, zippo lighters and machines guns into the 1850s america to make a political point.....a bizarre trip to nowhere....but it's worth visiting
The Ballad of Cable Hogue - Peckinpah makes a film without violence and a sense of mortality!
Brewster McCloud - Just watch it and then tell me you don't wanna grow wings and fly.......


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 22, 2012)

Out of The Blue - Dennis Hopper steps outta the black list and into to the blue with a film that throbs with punk nihilism, hate and anger, a desperately dark cousin to Five Easy Pieces with a head cracking central performance from Linda Manz who drips bitterness like a feral dog in a cage. Caught between a love of Elvis and the Sex Pistols she sets about destroying everything around her from the inside out.

I remember getting it on VHS at a car boot sale and my mum looking at it and saying 'oh Raymond Burr.......I quite fancied him, I'll watch that with you....'

About 5 minutes into the film she's all 'I'll go do some ironing upstairs....'


----------



## nogojones (Nov 22, 2012)

Peewee Hermans big adventure


----------



## Reno (Nov 22, 2012)

nogojones said:


> Peewee Hermans big adventure


 
It's Pee-Wee's Big Adventure, but I quite agree. Tim Burton still has never made a better film.


----------



## nogojones (Nov 22, 2012)

best film ever made


----------



## Reno (Nov 22, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Out of The Blue - Dennis Hopper steps outta the black list and into to the blue with a film that throbs with punk nihilism, hate and anger, a desperately dark cousin to Five Easy Pieces with a head cracking central performance from Linda Manz who drips bitterness like a feral dog in a cage. Caught between a love of Elvis and the Sex Pistols she sets about destroying everything around her from the inside out.
> 
> I remember getting it on VHS at a car boot sale and my mum looking at it and saying 'oh Raymond Burr.......I quite fancied him, I'll watch that with you....'
> 
> About 5 minutes into the film she's all 'I'll go do some ironing upstairs....'


 
I like that film, but haven't seen it in a long time. Linda Manz was an amazing presence, shame she quit acting apart from a few cameo roles here and there.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 22, 2012)

Reno said:


> I like that film, but haven't seen it in a long time. Linda Manz was an amazing presence, shame she quit acting apart from a few cameo roles here and there.


 
What I like most about it is that it is vicious and feral and brutal without trying to make any statement, politically, socially or artistically. It's just a story of fucked up people living a fucked up life and so be it.

It stands up because of the performances, and there's not a bad one in it, but essentially it's a one woman show and if Linda Manz did that performance today she'd be on some stage winning a big fuck off award for it.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 22, 2012)

Can we delete The Lion King on the grounds that it was shit?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 22, 2012)

Vengeance - Johnny To`s unofficial sequal to Le Samourai featuring his hong kong crew alongside johnny halliday in a glorious and bloody revenge actioner.....like a johnny to greatest hits film


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 23, 2012)

*Meet The Feebles* - early Peter Hobbit Jackson filthy muppets musical.

I vote that any films that would usually appear in a top 1001 list be removed from our list.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 23, 2012)

I vote that Meet the Feebles be removed from our list.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 23, 2012)

This trailer is terrible, but the film The Orphanage (El Orphanata) is one of the scariest yet most thought-provoking films ever. I highly recommend it. 

Oh, and the full movie is on youtube for the time being


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 23, 2012)

also, the original 1963 'The Haunting' is amazing. The psychological tension builds up so intensely that even jaded horror film junkies jump out of their seats.


----------



## The Boy (Nov 23, 2012)

Can we get 'They Live' on there?  Perhaps not.


----------



## The Boy (Nov 23, 2012)

Other nominations:  Le Doulos, That Sinking Feeling, Le Cercle Rouge, Hackers, Robocop, Critters 3.

Two of the above may not be entirely serious.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 23, 2012)

Fort Apache The Bronx is probably my favourite film. National Velvet was pretty good as well. And Black Beauty. Watership Down as well - Anything that's about a horse really. Or rabbits. I Know where I'm Going as well, top film that. Thief, stylish as fuck that film. Quatermass And The Pit - Proper atmospheric. Style Wars as well, proper social history there..

E2a - Forgot Wildstyle.


----------



## Reno (Nov 24, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> This trailer is terrible, but the film The Orphanage (El Orphanata) is one of the scariest yet most thought-provoking films ever. I highly recommend it.
> 
> Oh, and the full movie is on youtube for the time being




What about it did you find though provoking ? It's been cobbled together from scenes and themes of several better horror films and then it's been given a solemn art house gloss. There is nothing more to it than the cheap manipulations of so many horror films, which I wouldn't mind if the film didn't take itself so seriously.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 24, 2012)

Reno said:


> What about it did you find though provoking ? It's been cobbled together from scenes and themes of several better horror films and then it's been given a solemn art house gloss. There is nothing more to it than the cheap manipulations of so many horror films, which I wouldn't mind if the film didn't take itself so seriously.


 
Really? Out of all the films listed so far, _this_ is the one you're taking issue with?  

I honestly think it's one of the best films I've ever seen. I can't really expand much on what I found thought-provoking about it without giving too much away, but in a generic sense the connections between characters and the cyclical nature of them, hints of unconscious wishes to re-create the past in order to deal with unexamined trauma?

I just liked it. I actually didn't know it was by the Pan's Labyrinth director until yesterday. I have to say I liked it more than PL...it was more satisfying in a way whereas PL had a great story line but lost continuity at times, and I feel shortchanged every time I see PL because imo it needs more of a glimpse into the other world, not just the entrance to it.


----------



## Maltin (Nov 24, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> I actually didn't know it was by the Pan's Labyrinth director until yesterday.


It's not. He just produced it.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 24, 2012)

Easy Rider

The Shining

The Postman Always Rings Twice [note either the original or the remake I like both]


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 24, 2012)

Night of the Demon

Hana Bi

Howl' Moving Castle


----------



## blairsh (Nov 24, 2012)

Crank2 - Even more utterly ridiculous than the first, Jason Statham at his most muscly, 2d actionman, mentalfaced best.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 24, 2012)

Maltin said:


> It's not. He just produced it.


 
oh, ok.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 24, 2012)

At Five in the Afternoon
Water
In This World
Jean de Florette & Manon des Sources
Angel at my Table
My Life without Me
The Page Turner
Tale of Two Sisters
The Apu Trilogy
Sophie Scholl
Blame it on Fidel

Jesus I like some really depressing films.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 25, 2012)

Wall E


----------



## blairsh (Nov 25, 2012)

Highlander
Existenz
Waynes World


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 25, 2012)

The Boy said:


> Other nominations: Le Doulos, That Sinking Feeling, Le Cercle Rouge, Hackers, Robocop, Critters 3.
> 
> Two of the above may not be entirely serious.


 
Don't put stuff up if you don't want it listed.  I don't know which of those two are not serious!  I'd have guessed Hackers and Critters 3, but I suspect you mean Robocop is one of the joke nominations? If so, you're wrong! Robocop would be deserving of a place in this list.  If not, well, good on you for liking Robocop.

I'll add *The Guard *while I'm here*.  *Quirky comedy in rural Ireland staring Brenda Gleeson as a copper.  It's kind of somewhere between Hot Fuzz and Fargo.  Gave me a good few laughs, and the plot is decent.


----------



## The Boy (Nov 25, 2012)

Fez909 said:


> Don't put stuff up if you don't want it listed. I don't know which of those two are not serious! I'd have guessed Hackers and Critters 3, but I suspect you mean Robocop is one of the joke nominations? If so, you're wrong! Robocop would be deserving of a place in this list. If not, well, good on you for liking Robocop.
> 
> I'll add *The Guard *while I'm here*. *Quirky comedy in rural Ireland staring Brenda Gleeson as a copper. It's kind of somewhere between Hot Fuzz and Fargo. Gave me a good few laughs, and the plot is decent.


 
Robocop was a serious suggestion.  Hackers and Critters 3 were not.  Although they are both awesome.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 25, 2012)

Fez909 said:


> *Black Book*
> 
> Dutch Jewish girl working for the resistance in occupied Netherlands infiltrates the Gestapo.
> 
> I really enjoyed this but rarely see it mentioned in recommendations.


 
I have this by mistake.  I asked for black books.    Maybe I'll watch it some day.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 25, 2012)

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 25, 2012)

I like Luc Besson


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 25, 2012)

I caught this film accidentally, insomnia tellying






It's brilliant


----------



## Reno (Nov 25, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> I like Luc Besson


 
The popularity of this far-fetched nonce fantasy will forever remain a mystery to me. With all the great French films that are out there, I'm always a little depressed that most people's exploration of French cinema never extends beyond Luc Besson's and Jean-Pierre Jeunet's sub-Hollywood tripe. Is Besson really better than Truffaut, Godard, Chabrol, Renoir, Cocteau, Audiard, Malle, Clouzot, Melville or Cantet ?


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 25, 2012)

Reno said:


> The popularity of this far-fetched nonce fantasy will forever remain a mystery to me. With all the great French films that are out there, I'm always a little depressed that most people's exploration of French cinema never extends beyond Luc Besson's and Jean-Pierre Jeunet's sub-Hollywood tripe. Is Besson really better than Truffaut, Godard, Chabrol, Renoir, Cocteau, Audiard, Malle, Clouzot, Melville or Cantet ?


 
[/elitist]


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 25, 2012)

Reno said:


> The popularity of this far-fetched nonce fantasy will forever remain a mystery to me. With all the great French films that are out there, I'm always a little depressed that most people's exploration of French cinema never extends beyond Luc Besson's and Jean-Pierre Jeunet's sub-Hollywood tripe. Is Besson really better than Truffaut, Godard, Chabrol, Renoir, Cocteau, Audiard, Malle, Clouzot, Melville or Cantet ?


----------



## Reno (Nov 25, 2012)

billy_bob said:


> [/elitist]


 
I having seen many more films than you and therefore being more able to put them into context makes me an elitist, then so be it.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 25, 2012)

I don't watch many films, I'm far too busy with the gourmet cooking, underground theatre and hungy hippos


----------



## Reno (Nov 25, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> I don't watch many films, I'm far too busy with the gourmet cooking, underground theatre and hungy hippos


 
And for most of the time you are buried under a pile of dogs and can't do anything anyway.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 25, 2012)

Reno said:


> I having seen many more films than you and therefore being more able to put them into context makes me an elitist, then so be it.


 
 

I've seen films by most of those on your list and liked many of them.  You missed out Resnais - the elitist's elitist! But I think Delicatessen and Leon and even Amelie have their place too. I don't disagree you'd be missing out if you thought they were all there was to French cinema.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 25, 2012)

Reno said:


> And for most of the time you are buried under a pile of dogs and can't do anything anyway.


 
No word of a lie, this is now, we are chilly and very lazy today


----------



## Reno (Nov 25, 2012)

billy_bob said:


> I've seen films by most of those on your list and liked many of them. You missed out Resnais - the elitist's elitist! But I think Delicatessen and Leon and even Amelie have their place too. I don't disagree you'd be missing out if you thought they were all there was to French cinema.


 
I don't think the directors I listed are for elitists, most of their work is accessible and entertaining, with the exception of Godard's post-60s films. That's why I left out the likes of Resnais, Rivette and Akerman, though I like much of their work.

I enjoyed Delicatessen at the time, but from City of Lost Children onwards I felt Jeunet and Caro were one trick ponies. I find the striving for some visual effect in every frame and the gurning performances by the actors ugly and tiresome.

I really think Leon is a shockingly bad and rather dodgy film which appears to approve of the sexualisation of its child actress, starting with the crude reference of sticking a Louise Brooks wig on Natalie Portman. Maybe Luc Besson has his place in French cinema, but it's not anywhere near where I want to be.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 25, 2012)

Have you seen Subway?


----------



## Reno (Nov 25, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> Have you seen Subway?


 
Yes, though I have tried to forget it ever since. It's attempt at "New Wave cool" felt dated as soon as it hit the screens. The French never really got street culture. Subway is like a trust fund kid dressing up as a punk.

Neon tubes.


----------



## discokermit (Nov 25, 2012)

jules dassin double bill,


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 25, 2012)

Jules Dassin is hardly Uwe Boll


----------



## Balbi (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## Balbi (Nov 25, 2012)

Also excellent product placement and scene most likely to make me want to fall off the wagon.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 25, 2012)

This might already appear on the usual classics lists......but all the same.....should be seen....


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 25, 2012)

Am I allowed to have Cool Hand Luke? or is that another film that's not good enough?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 25, 2012)

Can we have documentaries?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 25, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> Am I allowed to have Cool Hand Luke? or is that another film that's not good enough?


 
Nowt wrong with Cool Hand Luke.


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm probably being thick but I don't get the thread - films that aren't usually on 'top 1000' or whatever lists? I guess Exorcist and Unforgiven will be on top 100 horror/western lists but top 100 ever?

Hmmm, are these? Is there a cross reference list?

The Cook, the Thief, His Wife and Her Lover
Mad Max
Thin Red Line
The French Connection
The Warriors
The Wanderers
The Exorcist
Unforgiven

I'm overthinking this aren't I?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 25, 2012)

Sweet FA said:


> I'm overthinking this aren't I?


 
Yes....and no.....Exorcist, Unforgiven and The French Connection all won oscars...lots of them


----------



## starfish (Nov 25, 2012)

Hudson Hawk.


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 25, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Yes....and no.....


 Very diplomatic. 

Good point; 'films that you think are ace but aren't recognised as such by pretty much anyone else' then.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 25, 2012)

This is just bonkers and bizarre....and goes in so many different directions......


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 25, 2012)

Sweet FA said:


> Very diplomatic.
> 
> Good point; 'films that you think are ace but aren't recognised as such by pretty much anyone else' then.


 
Yeah....there's plenty of great films that just get ignored at certain levels and over time get lost of forgotten or hard to find.......


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 25, 2012)

Should be seen at least once......try to ignore the Quentin Tarantino bits.....he's acting is rotten....


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 25, 2012)

Dead Man
Ghost Dog
Romper Stomper
Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 25, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Should be seen at least once......try to ignore the Quentin Tarantino bits.....he's acting is rotten....


 
Now I am a massive Miike fan and was so looking forward to watching this when it came out . . . a *western*, with an entirely Japanese cast all talking english,* Miike directing*, it's going to be nuts!!!
. . . but alas, it is a steaming pile of shit, _(and I quite enjoyed Silver)_.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 25, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Now I am a massive Miike fan and was so looking forward to watching this when it came out . . . a *western*, with an entirely Japanese cast all talking english,* Miike directing*, it's going to be nuts!!!
> . . . but alas, it is a steaming pile of shit, and I quite enjoyed Silver.


 
See I was expecting it to be rotten and so just sat back and enjoyed it.....it was ambitious and stupid and yes, I won't ever watch it again, but I'm still pleased I watched it and had fun doing so.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 25, 2012)

Please can we stop with the posting of images only as it makes it a pain to compile the list.  At least put the title somewhere I can easily copy&paste it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 25, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> See I was expecting it to be rotten and so just sat back and enjoyed it.....it was ambitious and stupid and yes, I won't ever watch it again, but I'm still pleased I watched it and had fun doing so.


 
Interesting. I was expecting ambitious and stupid, and was looking forward to it being so, that's what Miike does best. Like a lot of his films it was too long and drawn out. It simply wasn't mad enough, and didn't have any Miike magic.
I will give it another go seeing as I bought the DVD.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## Fez909 (Nov 25, 2012)

Howay man....stick the titles up as well...I don't want to have to Google stuff to find it what it's called.

Is that Z Zebraman?  Just Zebraman?  Zebraman 2?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 26, 2012)

Fez909 said:


> Please can we stop with the posting of images only as it makes it a pain to compile the list. At least put the title somewhere I can easily copy&paste it.


 
Where's the fun in making it easy for you.....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 26, 2012)

Django Kill If You Shoot Live






The Collector (1965)






Teorema (The Visitor)






Head






The Optimists of Nine Elms (renamed the Optimists in the US)


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 26, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Interesting. I was expecting ambitious and stupid, and was looking forward to it being so, that's what Miike does best. Like a lot of his films it was too long and drawn out. It simply wasn't mad enough, and didn't have any Miike magic.
> I will give it another go seeing as I bought the DVD.


 
It was also a genre piece so there was evidence that he was trying to stay within a 'Spaghetti Western' formula, although it never quite reaches the strangeness of some of the Spaghetti Westerns like 'And God Said to Cain' or 'Django Kill If You Shoot Live'

I think I prefer Miike when he plays it a little straighter.....when he gets too far out it feels a bit contrived.....or maybe he just can't help throwing every idea he has into the mix...it can be tiring.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 26, 2012)

Fez909 said:


> Howay man....stick the titles up as well...I don't want to have to Google stuff to find it what it's called.
> 
> Is that Z Zebraman? Just Zebraman? Zebraman 2?


 
The awesome Zebraman, the long awaited sequel Zebraman 2 is a pile of shit.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 26, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It was also a genre piece so there was evidence that he was trying to stay within a 'Spaghetti Western' formula, although it never quite reaches the strangeness of some of the Spaghetti Westerns like 'And God Said to Cain' or 'Django Kill If You Shoot Live'
> 
> I think I prefer Miike when he plays it a little straighter.....when he gets too far out it feels a bit contrived.....or maybe he just can't help throwing every idea he has into the mix...it can be tiring.


 
Apparently his older film making was just about speed and adding something else that made his films stand out from the other Japanese V.cinema titles.
Those fantastic long brilliantly framed static shots where people would just walk in and out were not Miikes art as such, it was just quicker to shoot one shot than get all the pick ups. It also saved time in the editing room. It was just a time saver. Poo. Now that he is a directer in demand he pretty much films in a very traditional manner. The odd endings and strange bits were for the most part just trying to give the films some attention. In other cases like ichi the killer, he didn't know what the end of the film was (Kuroshira Ichi was based on a manga that was not yet completed). In the case of Ichi, the 'twist', when it builds up to the generic 'final showdown', and it just doesn't happen is brilliant. The typical, Miike epilogue (like the school children and the hanged man in the tree in ichi) I think is just something to take away, consider and keep the film alive after you have left the cinema.
I think Miike does breaks well trodden genres quite well without actually too far away from the spirit.

With that I would like to add two more Miike films

Blues Harp and Visitor Q


. . .In other news, I have yet to see a Django film.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 27, 2012)

The Quiet Earth - probably not, as quoted, the best science fiction film of the 80s, but one I really enjoyed. It does run out of steam a little towards the end, but it's a great effort from New Zealand and well worth watching....






Phase IV - brilliant 'Killer ants out smart Mankind' movie directed by Saul Bass......






The Navigator - another kiwi film about medievel folk who dig their way through to modern day NZ.....


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 27, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The Quiet Earth - probably not, as quoted, the best science fiction film of the 80s, but one I really enjoyed. It does run out of steam a little towards the end, but it's a great effort from New Zealand and well worth watching....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I loved the quiet earth. Really jumped out at me as a kid when I caught it on TV (but could not remember the name)
I bought the DVD a few years back, unfortunately the sound and picture slowly go out of sync which is really annoying.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 27, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I loved the quiet earth. Really jumped out at me as a kid when I caught it on TV (but could not remember the name)
> I bought the DVD a few years back, unfortunately the sound and picture slowly go out of sync which is really annoying.


 
Yeah, it's one of those films that catches you by surprise. I caught in on BBC 2 late one evening when I was a teenager.....and have always really liked it. I think I have a decent DVD copy somewhere.....


----------



## Reno (Nov 27, 2012)

In the 70s and 80s I used to really like Phase IV which is in the tradition of philosophical, slow moving 70s sci-fi like THX 1138 and Dark Star, rather than the monster movie the poster suggests. At the time the macro lens insect shots by Ken Middleham were groundbreaking (he also worked on the earlier sci-fi mockumentary The Hellstrom Chronicle). I recently watched it again and with the insect sequences having lost their novelty thanks to the many nature documentaries which have used macro lenses since, it was a bit of a drag. It was a big influence on the recent experimental sci-fi film Beyond the Black Rainbow.

The Quiet Earth was quite good, haven't seen it in a long time though.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 27, 2012)

Ten Canoes - Great film, and very funny......


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 27, 2012)

One I saw earlier in the year and really enjoyed.....

Le Havre


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 27, 2012)

Everyone excpected a quirky mystery in the vein of the TV series, but what they got was something altogether darker. I watched this again recently, and I think it's amazing. A lot of people hate it, but it should be seen for Sheryl Lee's amazing performance if nothing else.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 27, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> A lot of people hate it, *but it should be seen for Sheryl Lee's amazing breasts if nothing else.*


----------



## Firky (Nov 27, 2012)

Has anyone said Sunshine and Dark City?

Two great and under-rated sci-fis.


----------



## Yetman (Nov 27, 2012)

Loved Dark City, Sunshine was a bit boring (excellent effects though).

These films have a steady, uneventful progression but have excellent plotlines and at the end you do feel like you've seen a great story.

Timecrimes
Sleep Tight
Ink
Tyrannosaur


----------



## Reno (Nov 27, 2012)

Yetman said:


> Loved Dark City, Sunshine was a bit boring.


 
It was the other way round for me.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll add in two Nic Roeg films:

Bad Timing
Eureka

Both have their faults, but I found both to have enough interesting elements to warrant multiple views. There's not much that Roeg's done that I haven't liked in someway or other.

The Limey

A lot of people dislike it, but I thinks it's a great film.


----------



## HAL9000 (Nov 27, 2012)

The Bourne Supremacy
The Bourne Ultimatum
Aliens
Touching the void
Toy Story 1&2
The Incredibles
Platoon


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 27, 2012)

1. Intacto
Fish Story
Kontrol
The Godfather
The Lion King
Sling Blade
Steel Dawn
Muppets Christmas Carol
The Station Agent
Das Boot
Apocalypse Now
Full Metal Jacket
Dinosaur Island
Something Wild
Lawn Dogs
The Reflecting Skin
In the Soup
Static
Promised Land
Black Book
Once Upon a Time In America
Lavorare con Lentazza/Radio Alice
Violent Cop
Point Blank
Great Silence
Pat Garrett and Billy The Kid
Beguiled
Silent Running
The Outsiders
Rumblefish
The Long Riders
The Year My Voice Broke
Razorback
Repo Man
Walker
The Ballad of Cable Hogue
Brewster McCloud
Out of The Blue
Pee-Wee's Big Adventure
Vengeance
Meet The Feebles
The Orphanage
The Haunting
They Live
Le Doulos
That Sinking Feeling
Le Cercle Rouge
Robocop
Fort Apache The Bronx
National Velvet
Black Beauty
Watership Down
I Know Where I'm Going
Thief
Quatermass And The Pit
Style Wars
Wildstyle
Easy Rider
The Shining
The Postman Always Rings Twice
Night of the Demon
Hana Bi
Howl' Moving Castle
Crank 2
At Five in the Afternoon
Water
In This World
Jean de Florette & Manon des Sources
Angel at my Table
My Life without Me
The Page Turner
Tale of Two Sisters
The Apu Trilogy
Sophie Scholl
Blame it on Fidel
Wall E
Highlander
Existenz
Waynes World
The Guard
Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Subway
Leon
Confessions
Night and the City
Rififi
Pink Flamingos
The Killing
The League of Gentlemen
Hell Drivers
Notre Histoire
Ice Cold in Alex
Peeping Tom
Cool Hand Luke
Mein Liebster Feind
The Cook, the Thief, His Wife and Her Lover
Mad Max
Thin Red Line
The French Connection
The Warriors
The Wanderers
The Exorcist
Unforgiven
Nine Queens
Fulltime Killer
The Mission
Exhiled
One Night in Mongkok
Hudson Hawk
Sonatine
Election
Save the Green Planet
Nowhere to Hide
To Live and Die in LA
Sukiyaki Western Django
Dead Man
Ghost Dog
Romper Stomper
Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer
Zebraman
Django Kill If You Shoot Live
The Collector (1965)
Teorema (The Visitor)
Head
The Optimists of Nine Elms (renamed the Optimists in the US)
Blues Harp
Visitor Q
The Quiet Earth
Phase IV
The Navigator
Ten Canoes
Le Havre
Twin Peaks: Fire Walk With Me
Sunshine
Dark City
Timecrimes
Sleep Tight
Ink
Tyrannosaur
Bad Timing
Eureka
The Limey
The Bourne Supremacy
The Bourne Ultimatum
Aliens
Touching the void
Toy Story 1&2
The Incredibles
Platoon
150. Fitzcarraldo

*Fitzcarraldo* - A rubber merchant finds a new spot to exploit deep in the jungle in Peru but there's no way to get to it with his boat. He decides to literally pull the boat over a mountain. The film is based on a true story and Herzog actually pulled a real boat over a real mountain when filming this. It's a true sight to behold when you see it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 27, 2012)

Who put Crank 2 in there.............................???????????????????????????


----------



## HAL9000 (Nov 27, 2012)

Fight club


----------



## Reno (Nov 27, 2012)

_Cat People_ and it's sequel _Curse of the Cat People_ from the early 40s were among the first truly modern horror films, taking them out of their gothic trappings into the modern world and introducing a degree of ambiguity as the whether the monsters are real or of the mind.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 28, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Who put Crank 2 in there.............................???????????????????????????


 
If that was a request to have it taken out, I'd support that request.  But I would like Crank 1 in there, in that it's a film that has to be seen.  It's not "good" in the usual sense, but for sheer entertainment and ridiculousness, I'm not sure it can be beat (Crank 2 is more ridiculous but less entertaining, IMO).  It's definitely worth a watch.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 28, 2012)

The Breakfast Club


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 28, 2012)

Some Music and concert Films:

Dance Craze
Let There Be Rock
The Last Waltz
Ramones: End of A Century
The Future is Unwritten
The Devil and Daniel Johnston
Woodstock
Monterey
Don't Look Back


Also like to add

Barfly
Angel Heart
The Pope of Greenwich Village


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 30, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> Sling Blade... more people need to see it...
> 
> 
> 
> just so they get the refrence when i start going on about "fried tatters"


 
Just finished watching this.  T'was alright, yeah.  Saw the ending coming a mile off, but that isn't what the film's about is it?

He really likes tatters.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 30, 2012)

Fez909 said:


> Just finished watching this.  T'was alright, yeah.  Saw the ending coming a mile off, but that isn't what the film's about is it?
> 
> He really likes tatters.



Has been a while since I've seen it not sure how it aged but I enjoyed it, the end is straight  forward but the performances are fantastic



But check out the production history, does make bill bob appear a little more than the guy who shagged the mother from gilmore girls in bad santa..


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 30, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> Has been a while since I've seen it not sure how it aged but I enjoyed it, the end is straight forward but the performances are fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> But check out the production history, does make bill bob appear a little more than the guy who shagged the mother from gilmore girls in bad santa..


 
Fucking hell...just found this:


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 30, 2012)

Think that's a mind fuck if you've never seen It before watch the simpson or early futurama.


Think scruffy the janitor

Tis quite funny how much america tv references the character


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 30, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> Think that's a mind fuck if you've never seen It before watch the simpson or early futurama.
> 
> 
> Think scruffy the janitor
> ...


 
I'd never heard of it until you posted.  It was just the first thing in this thread that I hadn't seen and that Netflix had.

But yeah, anyone who has not seen the film, that YouTube clip is a complete pisstake and has nothing in common with the film.


----------



## golightly (Nov 30, 2012)

My contribution


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 2, 2012)

Here's my James Woods section of the list....

Salvador
Cop
Bestseller
Videodrome
The Choirboys

I'm also gonna add in the following:

U Turn
State of Grace
Hedwig and the Angry Inch
Wonderland
The Proposition
Ong Bak
Performance


----------



## Frances Lengel (Dec 2, 2012)

Watched Performance a couple of weeks ago for the first time in ages - It'd have been miles better if Chas'd have just kicked Mick Jagger up and down the stairs.

Straight Time should be on the list though.


----------



## HAL9000 (Dec 2, 2012)

What about?

the verdict

http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt0084855/

its some years since I've seen the film, should it be added to the list?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 2, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> Watched Performance a couple of weeks ago for the first time in ages - It'd have been miles better if Chas'd have just kicked Mick Jagger up and down the stairs.


 
Then it woulda been another film altogether and therefore not the film I want on the list. Go make that film, see if people are interested.


----------



## no-no (Dec 3, 2012)

Pom Poko - Shape shifting raccoons fight against the encroaching human development destroying their woods using their shape shifting skills as well as their oversized bollocks! Awesome, my kids love it!

Check out Gonta wielding his huge ball bag to put down the human menace....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 3, 2012)

The Stunt Man


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 3, 2012)

*Night of the Sunflowers*

Slow paced thriller in a rural Western Spain.  The story unfolds in 6 parts, each one showing the events from another point of view and making you constantly rethink the characters.  No one is entirely what they seem, and everyone's morals end up being questioned. 

One of my favourite films of the last 10 years.


----------



## Reno (Dec 3, 2012)

Fez909 said:


> *Night of the Sunflowers*
> 
> Slow paced thriller in a rural Western Spain. The story unfolds in 6 parts, each one showing the events from another point of view and making you constantly rethink the characters. No one is entirely what they seem, and everyone's morals end up being questioned.
> 
> One of my favourite films of the last 10 years.


 

Great film and one of my favourite thrillers of the last few years. Almost feels a little like an early Coen brothers film along the lines of Blood Simple.


----------



## HAL9000 (Dec 3, 2012)

The Dead Zone


----------



## Firky (Dec 3, 2012)

HAL9000 said:


> The Dead Zone


 
You do mean the 80s film and not that 90s spin off thing, yeah?


----------



## HAL9000 (Dec 3, 2012)

firky said:


> You do mean the 80s film and not that 90s spin off thing, yeah?


 
of course, plus it has 'Christopher Walken' and 'Martin Sheen'.  Martin Sheen was probably a better president in this film than the west wing, very decisive.


----------



## Reno (Dec 3, 2012)

HAL9000 said:


> of course, plus it has 'Christopher Walken' and 'Martin Sheen'. Martin Sheen was probably a better president in this film than the west wing, very decisive.


 
...and it was made by David Cronenberg.


----------



## Firky (Dec 3, 2012)

I've never seen the tv movie, just avoided it


----------



## Reno (Dec 3, 2012)

firky said:


> I've never seen the tv movie, just avoided it


 
It wasn't a TV movie, it was an ongoing TV series and it was actually not bad. It ran for six seasons.


----------



## HAL9000 (Dec 3, 2012)

Bad Taste

Peter Jackson's first film is so, so

"One thing the aliens hadn't counted on was Derek, and Dereks don't run!"

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0092610/taglines?ref_=tt_ft

But the making of the film is very good.   Surprising what can be done on next to no money.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0366529/


----------



## Reno (Dec 3, 2012)

HAL9000 said:


> Bad Taste
> 
> Peter Jackson's first film is so, so
> 
> ...


 
Braindead was much better.


----------



## Corax (Dec 3, 2012)

I nominate _Adaptations_. It's brilliant, but the type of film you need to watch five times, closely, before you even come close to understanding it.


----------



## Reno (Dec 3, 2012)

Corax said:


> I nominate _Adaptations_. It's brilliant, but the type of film you need to watch five times, closely, before you even come close to understanding it.


 
You mean Adaptation ? It's good, but I prefer several of writer Charlie Kaufman's other films.


----------



## Corax (Dec 3, 2012)

Reno said:


> You mean Adaptation ? It's good, but I prefer several of writer Charlie Kaufman's other films.


Yeah that's the one.  I like several of his other films, but that one's the most impressive mindfuck IMO.


----------



## billy_bob (Dec 4, 2012)

Corax said:


> Yeah that's the one. I like several of his other films, but that one's the most impressive mindfuck IMO.


 
Have you seen Synecdoche, New York?  It makes Adaptation look as complex and conceptual as a Jennifer Aniston film...


----------



## Reno (Dec 4, 2012)

billy_bob said:


> Have you seen Synecdoche, New York? It makes Adaptation look as complex and conceptual as a Jennifer Aniston film...


 
I prefer that one, Eternal Sunshine and Being John Malkovich to Adaptation. In Adaptation I liked all the stuff with Meryl Streep and Chris Cooper, but Nicolas Cage seriously got on my nerves.


----------



## billy_bob (Dec 4, 2012)

Reno said:


> I prefer that one, Eternal Sunshine and Being John Malkovich to Adaptation. In Adaptation I liked all the stuff with Meryl Streep and Chris Cooper, but Nicolas Cage seriously got on my nerves.


 
That does tend to be the problem with Nicolas Cage films....

I loved Synecdoche but started to feel quite woozy by the end.  Malkovich is clever but doesn't stand up to repeat viewing in my experience.  Eternal Sunshine seems to be more enduring, maybe because there's something depressingly convincing about the romance-turning-to-shit theme.


----------



## Reno (Dec 4, 2012)

I just re-watched Being John Malkovich recently and still think it's brilliant and hilarious. I probably slightly prefer it to Eternal Sunshine. I think those three films are all great though.


----------



## nogojones (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Gnome Chompsky (Dec 7, 2012)

Punch Drunk Love


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 7, 2012)

Man Bites Dog - Shot docu-style, a film crew follows a serial killer around as he goes about his business. Starts off as black comedy, then slowly turns the screw as the crew (and by implication the viewer) become more complicit and active in his murders. Nasty film in places, but that's kind of the point. Laugh out loud funny in others.

Fast Times at Ridgemont High - Yes, Sean Penn basically invents the modern stoner character that every film then copied (looking at you Keanu Reeves), but beyond that it's actually a smarter film than it looks. For once the plot relates around a high school girl's view on sex and has a clever sex scene shifting the point of view to Jennifer Jason Leigh's character (insert penetrating analysis regarding male / female gaze.... then giggle at "penetrating"). Plus who doesn't want to see Judge Reinhold knocking one out over Phoebe Cates?

Bubba Ho-Tep - Geriatric Elvis (it was actually his impersonator who died on the toilet) and his friend JFK (now in a black man's body thanks to the CIA) battle an ancient mummy terrorising their nursing home. Sounds ridiculous (ok, it is a bit), but manages to include some serious / poignant moments regarding what it's like to grow old, infirm and with regrets. Whilst still having Bruce Campbell twat a Mummy with a zimmerframe.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 7, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Wonderland


Which one, Val Kilmer as John Holmes, or the Michael Winterbottom one?


----------



## Reno (Dec 7, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Which one, Val Kilmer as John Holmes, or the Michael Winterbottom one?


 
Let me decide: the Michael Winderbottom one !


----------



## Frances Lengel (Dec 7, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> Man Bites Dog - Shot docu-style, a film crew follows a serial killer around as he goes about his business. Starts off as black comedy, then slowly turns the screw as the crew (and by implication the viewer) become more complicit and active in his murders. Nasty film in places, but that's kind of the point. Laugh out loud funny in others.
> 
> Fast Times at Ridgemont High - Yes, Sean Penn basically invents the modern stoner character that every film then copied (looking at you Keanu Reeves), but beyond that it's actually a smarter film than it looks. For once the plot relates around a high school girl's view on sex and has a clever sex scene shifting the point of view to Jennifer Jason Leigh's character (insert penetrating analysis regarding male / female gaze.... then giggle at "penetrating"). Plus who doesn't want to see Judge Reinhold knocking one out over Phoebe Cates?
> 
> Bubba Ho-Tep - Geriatric Elvis (it was actually his impersonator who died on the toilet) and his friend JFK (now in a black man's body thanks to the CIA) battle an ancient mummy terrorising their nursing home. Sounds ridiculous (ok, it is a bit), but manages to include some serious / poignant moments regarding what it's like to grow old, infirm and with regrets. Whilst still having Bruce Campbell twat a Mummy with a zimmerframe.


 
Good shout on the first two - Never heard of Bubba Ho Tep though - Sounds alright though.

I love that bit in Man Bites Dog when Benoit scares the old lady to death, shouting "Granny Trembleur" or somesuch at her 

Murderer or not, at heart Benoit's more of a dick than anything else though.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 7, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Which one, Val Kilmer as John Holmes, or the Michael Winterbottom one?


 
Winterbottom's


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 7, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Winterbottom's


 
Which could be a John Holmes film......


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 7, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> Good shout on the first two - Never heard of Bubba Ho Tep though - Sounds alright though.


 
The trailer gives a general idea of the tone


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 7, 2012)

Irma La Douce - Because it makes me laugh....it's mental and rambling and it not The Apartment, but both Jack and Shirley are great in it.....Hope Holiday is fantastic too.....wish she'd done more work upfront.
The Edge of The World - Early Michael Powell film set in the outer hebridean.....tough people living tough lives in beautiful and dangerous landscapes....
Grizzly Man - Herzogs doc about a man who thinks he can live with beasts without consequence


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 8, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Irma La Douce - Because it makes me laugh....it's mental and rambling and it not The Apartment, but both Jack and Shirley are great in it.....Hope Holiday is fantastic too.....wish she'd done more work upfront.
> The Edge of The World - Early Michael Powell film set in the outer hebridean.....tough people living tough lives in beautiful and dangerous landscapes....
> Grizzly Man - Herzogs doc about a man who thinks he can live with beasts without consequence


 
Love Grizzly Man.  Might be the best doc I've seen.

While on the subject of docs:

*Lost in La Mancha* - On set of the Terry Gilliam attempt to film Don Quixote, which fails spectacularly.  Pretty much everything that can go wrong does go wrong, and it's a shame, because it looked like it could have been great.  At least they salvaged a good doc from its ashes.

*King of Kong* - A man attempts to beat the world record Donkey Kong high score.  So far, so boring.  But this has it all: a plucky hero who sacrifices all in peruit of his ambition, an evil arch-nemesis/pantomime baddie, conspiracies, the lot.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 12, 2012)

The Ice Storm, if nobody has mentioned it yet, is one of my favourite films.


----------



## Reno (Dec 12, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> The Ice Storm, if nobody has mentioned it yet, is one of my favourite films.


 
Overrated !


----------



## billy_bob (Dec 13, 2012)

Reno said:


> Overrated !


 
Isn't!


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 11, 2013)

*Triangle*

Saw it the other day on the recommendation of a friend, and thought it looked like a generic no-brainer slasher/horror. I was quite wrong. It's a clever psychological thriller, with lots of moments of confusion and "ahhhs". Kept wondering how they could keep it up for the entire film, but they did. Can't say too much about the plot without ruining the film, but it's basically a twist on a ghost ship tale.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 11, 2013)

Reno said:


> Overrated !





billy_bob said:


> Isn't!


I can take it or leave it


----------



## Reno (Jan 11, 2013)

All of life's rich tapestry, right here.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 11, 2013)

Say what you will about _The Ice Storm_, it brings people together.


----------



## magneze (Jan 11, 2013)

Pi
Elite Squad: The Enemy Within


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 12, 2013)

188 films so far.  Nearly 1/5th of the way there 

Intacto
Fish Story
Kontrol
The Godfather
The Lion King 
Sling Blade
Steel Dawn
Muppets Christmas Carol 
The Station Agent
Das Boot
Apocalypse Now
Full Metal Jacket 
Dinosaur Island
Something Wild
Lawn Dogs
The Reflecting Skin
In the Soup
Static
Promised Land
Black Book
Once Upon a Time In America
Lavorare con Lentazza/Radio Alice
Violent Cop 
Point Blank 
Great Silence
Pat Garrett and Billy The Kid
Beguiled
Silent Running
The Outsiders
Rumblefish
The Long Riders
The Year My Voice Broke
Razorback
Repo Man
Walker
The Ballad of Cable Hogue
Brewster McCloud
Out of The Blue
Pee-Wee's Big Adventure
Vengeance 
Meet The Feebles
The Orphanage
The Haunting
They Live
Le Doulos
That Sinking Feeling
Le Cercle Rouge
Robocop
Fort Apache The Bronx
National Velvet
Black Beauty
Watership Down
I Know Where I'm Going
Thief
Quatermass And The Pit
Style Wars
Wildstyle
Easy Rider
The Shining
The Postman Always Rings Twice
Night of the Demon
Hana Bi
Howl' Moving Castle 
Crank 2
At Five in the Afternoon
Water
In This World
Jean de Florette & Manon des Sources
Angel at my Table
My Life without Me
The Page Turner
Tale of Two Sisters
The Apu Trilogy
Sophie Scholl
Blame it on Fidel
Wall E 
Highlander
Existenz
Waynes World 
The Guard
Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Subway
Leon
Confessions
Night and the City
Rififi
Pink Flamingos
The Killing
The League of Gentlemen
Hell Drivers
Notre Histoire
Ice Cold in Alex
Peeping Tom
Cool Hand Luke
Mein Liebster Feind
The Cook, the Thief, His Wife and Her Lover
Mad Max
Thin Red Line
The French Connection
The Warriors
The Wanderers
The Exorcist
Unforgiven
Nine Queens
Fulltime Killer
The Mission
Exhiled
One Night in Mongkok
Hudson Hawk
Sonatine
Election
Save the Green Planet
Nowhere to Hide
To Live and Die in LA
Sukiyaki Western Django
Dead Man
Ghost Dog
Romper Stomper
Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer 
Zebraman
Django Kill If You Shoot Live
The Collector (1965)
Teorema (The Visitor)
Head
The Optimists of Nine Elms (renamed the Optimists in the US)
Blues Harp
Visitor Q
The Quiet Earth
Phase IV
The Navigator
Ten Canoes
Le Havre
Twin Peaks: Fire Walk With Me
Sunshine
Dark City
Timecrimes
Sleep Tight
Ink
Tyrannosaur 
Bad Timing
Eureka
The Limey
The Bourne Supremacy
The Bourne Ultimatum
Aliens
Touching the void
Toy Story 1&2
The Incredibles
Platoon
Fitzcarraldo
Fight club 
Cat People
Curse of the Cat People
Cool Hand Luke
Salvador
Cop
Bestseller
Videodrome
The Choirboys
U Turn
State of Grace
Hedwig and the Angry Inch
Wonderland
The Proposition
Ong Bak
Performance 
Straight Time
the verdict
Pom Poko
The Stunt Man
Night of the Sunflowers
The Dead Zone 
Good Taste Made Bad Taste
Adaptation
Battle of Algiers
Punch Drunk Love
Man Bites Dog
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
Bubba Ho-Tep
Irma La Douce
The Edge of the World
Grizzly Man
Lost in La Mancha
King of Kong
The Ice Storm
Triangle
Pi
Elite Squad: The Enemy Within


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 20, 2013)

*The House I Live In*

I know there's a recent thread about this, but it needs to go on this list, too.

Just finished watching it now, and it made me really angry.


----------



## last16 (Jan 20, 2013)

one flew over the cuckoos nest
City of God
I see Pi is in the list,surely not life of Pi?


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 20, 2013)

last16 said:


> one flew over the cuckoos nest
> City of God
> I see Pi is in the list,surely not life of Pi?


 
I would imagine it's the excellent Darren Aronovsky debut


----------



## magneze (Jan 20, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I would imagine it's the excellent Darren Aronovsky debut


It is.


----------



## last16 (Jan 20, 2013)

thanks for that,think I may remember the title now.


----------



## 8115 (Jan 20, 2013)

Amores Perros
Volver


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 20, 2013)

8115 said:


> Amores Perros
> Volver



I love the former, a classic and I think Inniratu (sp?) has never come close to matching it. 
I'd add;
Central Station, moving but not cloying Brazilian film. 
Last Night, amazing Canadian film about the end of the world. 
Black Narcissus, everyone should have their favourite Powell and Pressburger, this is mine. 
Time Bandits, my favourite Terry Gilliam film, and like all good children's films, has a dark and scary edge. 
The Hustler, I know, a classic, but I love it. 
Into the Wild, true story, still unsure if I'm sympathetic or infuriated by the protagonist, I think a bit of both.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 16, 2013)

Just found the list on my laptop after forgetting about this thread so...Buuuuuuuuump! 

202 - *The Lives of Others* - Stasi surveillance in the GDR
203 - *The Conversation* - Private surveillance in the USA


----------



## blairsh (Jun 16, 2013)

Watched 'Dead Heat' today for the first time. Quality 80's nonsense action, if not in the top1001 then very close


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 16, 2013)

This must be the place- ageing retired reclusive goth rocket tries to track down a nazi under whom his father suffered whilst in a concentration camp


----------

